# 1953 Buick Roadmaster Revist



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

With the show season coming up was nice to see a car we had done last season. The full write-up from last year is below followed by my updated detail and photowork. The very end has some photos to showcase the work of a close friend who is an awesome photographer. Those images are just for fun, and have been edited of course. So this is the orginal write up.



PremierDetail said:


> Arrived to a clean car, not much a of a surprise. Car was foamed and washed with 2BM. Clayed with Sonus green including the roof which was original paint. To explain the original paint claim this car
> was orginally a much different green. The orignal owner had the dealership respay it this color. While its not quite orignal, its pretty close! On to the inspection, some marring, pigtails, and wet sanded areas
> not properly polished.
> 
> ...


 So a new year, a new unit, a new camera, and a better write up. I collected the car and drove it up to our shop in the evening. I got right to work and foamed it, if you look closely
you can see how fast I work :lol:










After a 2BM wash I dried the car wiped it down with IPA to be sure there was no LSP left. Paint condition was then inspected. It was still in top shape with much credit to the owner. I managed to correct the little issues with Lime Prime via PC.










I wiped the car down with IPA twice to be sure LP did not fill anything. Under the halogens










Some shots before washing


























Car was then taken outside and foamed to remove any dust or residue from crevices.










Then applied pre wax cleanser, and topped with RaceGlaze 42

Lots of Afters, these are all just resized, bordered, and marked. I really had fun finding different angles to shoot this car. It was almost as much fun as the detail.


























































































Back in the unit waiting for the skilled photographer


































Shorlty after Alexander of AccessPhoto showed up. Here is some of his work. All photos from here out have been edited.


























Regards,

Sean Tompkins and Alexander Demidov


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Very impressive :thumb: looks even better on those last three photos!!


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Love it :thumb: 

You guys definitely have some cool classics. Nice pics and write up.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

what a fantastic looking car, a credit to you and the owner.


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. Its certainly a real attention grabber


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Sean - I'd love to feature some of your work on the RG website - can you please send me some of these images if you're happy with that ? They will be fully attributed.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

1953 was a good year, the year I was born and the year this beauty rolled off the production line, thank you for sharing this wonderful automobile with us:thumb:


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

RaceGlazer said:


> Sean - I'd love to feature some of your work on the RG website - can you please send me some of these images if you're happy with that ? They will be fully attributed.


 Absolutely Mark, I will send you a PM.



S63 said:


> 1953 was a good year, the year I was born and the year this beauty rolled off the production line, thank you for sharing this wonderful automobile with us:thumb:


 Haha awesome :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

great work on a true beauty.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Nice write up, including both visits to you on the same thread. :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Like it, lovely work.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

great job on a stunning car - really cool. I love the American classics 
Very good pics too I might add :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

Chris CPT said:


> great job on a stunning car - really cool. I love the American classics
> Very good pics too I might add :thumb:


 Thanks everyone, Chris you have a PM by the way.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

That's beautiful


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Simply stunning mate!


----------

